# Burnin' Orange Tonight!



## Corey (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe this is why they call it 'Osage Orange' aka 'Hedge'?

Just settling down into a nice 700ºF cruise to warm the house up for the evening.  Thought the burn tubes looked nice and pretty orange, so I snapped a photo.  The pic really doesn't do justice to actually being here and feeling the warm heat 'shining' practically through your body, but thought you might enjoy anyway.  You can always turn your stove burner on high, wait till it is glowing orange and hold your face about a foot away to get a similar effect!

If you squint closely, you can see burn tubes #1 and #2 (labeled on right hand side) are glowing, but the air holes are darker than the tube.  These are the back two tubes and mainly heated on the front.  By contrast, tubes #3 and #4 are in the front of the firebox, they get heat from the main fire rushing forward and of course, the secondary fire flaring out of tubes #1 and #2.  You can see the air holes in these tubes are actually brighter than the front surface...you're looking 'into' the tube an seeing the firey orange glow of the back wall.  The flames are translucent blue-purple with white tips.

(sorry about the black blobs...a little bit of ash has flown up and is clinging to the glass!)


----------



## ScotO (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice looking job on the secondary mod!  By the looks of it, they seem to be working pretty good!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep.... that's burnin Hot!! 

I got some orange in the stacks for next yr. I finally got to burn some Locust this year! Love it. My Oak will have 3 summers on it by next season, so Oak and Orange next yr!


----------



## aussiedog3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Gotta love that bodark (spelling?) fence post!


----------



## Motor7 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm on Shagbark Hickory right now and man the stuff put's out loooong btu's. Never burned any bois d'arc(hedge) and I think it's not too common around these parts.


----------



## Corey (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks all!  The mod turned out pretty well.  May have to post a video tour of the key points one of these days...when the stove isn't under full fire.  I don't know that the hedge specifically burns 'hotter' than any other wood.  I can get the secondaries just as orange with pine or oak or what ever.  Though the hedge definitely burns longer - it is much more dense, so easier to stack more pounds (aka "btu's") in the stove.  And these are no fence posts!  This is chunks from a 'tree' with 5 separate trunks...the base of which is well over 4 foot in diameter and the 'trunks' generally 20-26" each.  Been working on this one tree for years!


----------

